# May flys in February



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Well I was out working with my Mules and I saw a may flys. February has been way to warm all the way around. There is a 70% chance for snow here to night, but I am not going to get excited yet. I am to the point of wanting spring to come so we can get started picking up leaves that we didn't get to last fall. This last week I had the boys pull the vacuum and the mowers out and service every thing up. We were right in the middle of fall clean up when we got our first snow, we had to hurry and swap to snow removal.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I saw a mosqitio today


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

chevyman51;1452277 said:


> I saw a mosqitio today


I killed one about 2 weeks ago. Crazy


----------

